# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  ερχεται το ενιαίο στάνταρ ασύρματης αναμετάδοσης ρεύματος

## ntrits

> Title: *ερχεται το ενιαίο στάνταρ ασύρματης αναμετάδοσης ρεύματος*
> Post by: *Jef* on *23:00 11/01/2010* Οι διάφορες τεχνολογίες που έχουν αναπτυχθεί για την ασύρματη αναμετάδοση ρεύματος αναμένεται, μέσα στους έξι επόμενους μήνες, να ενοποιηθούν σε ένα κοινό στάνταρ. Αυτό ανακοινώθηκε από το σχετικό κονσόρτσιουμ εταιρειών (Wireless Power Consortium) που έχει αναλάβει την ανάπτυξη του προτύπου. Και μόλις επισημοποιηθεί το βιομηχανικό στάνταρ, τότε θα αρχίζει να πλημμυρίζει η αγορά με κινητά, ψηφιακές φωτογραφικές μηχανές, media player και άλλες φορητές συσκευές οι οποίες θα φορτίζονται αυτόματα χωρίς τη χρήση καλωδίου. Προς το παρόν ελάχιστες συσκευές, όπως για παράδειγμα το Palm Pre, διαθέτουν μια τέτοια επιλογή.
> 
> Στο Wireless Power Consortium, το οποίο εργάζεται πάνω στην ολοκλήρωση του προτύπου, συνεργάζονται πάνω από 27 εταιρείες, μεταξύ των οποίων οι Nokia, Research In Motion, Philips, Sanyo, Samsung Electronics, Energizer και Hewlett-Packard. Και όπως ανακοίνωσε στην CES το κονσόρτσιουμ, η πρώτη έκδοση του ενιαίου αναμετάδοσης ρεύματος αναμένεται να είναι έτοιμη στα μέσα του έτους.
> 
> Στα σχέδια του Wireless Power Consortium είναι και η ανάπτυξη μιας επιπλέον έκδοσης του στάνταρ που θα επιτρέπει τη ασύρματη φόρτιση σε συσκευές μεγαλύτερης ισχύος, όπως είναι τα notebooks και τα netbooks. Η επιλογή ενός ενιαίου στάνταρ είναι απαραίτητη ώστε τα προϊόντα διαφορετικών κατασκευαστών να φορτίζονται από το ίδιο σύστημα.
> 
> ΠΗΓΗ:ΝetworkWorld


.

----------

